# This weeks new Timeshare Advice Article: TUG Timeshare Photographs



## TUGBrian (Aug 21, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_resort_pictures.html


We have had a large influx of new reviews over the past week (due to an email sent out to TUGGERS who had never submitted one)...I think its time now to focus on Resort Photographs!

Hope this explains the TUG Resort Image database, and how to get your pictures uploaded!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a great update, Brian.  Thanks!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 22, 2013)

This is great now you can get a better idead of how the resort looks today and not when it was originally built.


----------

